# Getting rid of "Press Select to continue" screen saver



## Dan The Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Is there a way to get rid of the "Press Select to Continue" screen saver that seems to come up at night? This is screwing up the communications with my ReplayTV (via IR blaster) since it is not expecting that "Press Select..." screen.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Why are you using ReplayTV with a DISH DVR? Just record on the DISH DVR and you won't have a problem.


----------



## Dan The Man (Oct 1, 2005)

chaddux said:


> Why are you using ReplayTV with a DISH DVR? Just record on the DISH DVR and you won't have a problem.


Mostly because I have decided the interface to the dish dvr is subpar.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Dan - There is a way to get rid of it. I have a 942 downstairs, but use a TiVo upstairs with my 322. You need to set a timer to fire sometime after the nightly update is done by the receiver. I think it is usually defaulted to sometime between 3:00-5:00 AM. I have my timer set for 4:45 and I haven't missed a recording yet. This should solve your problem!


----------



## Dan The Man (Oct 1, 2005)

lakebum431 said:


> Dan - There is a way to get rid of it. I have a 942 downstairs, but use a TiVo upstairs with my 322. You need to set a timer to fire sometime after the nightly update is done by the receiver. I think it is usually defaulted to sometime between 3:00-5:00 AM. I have my timer set for 4:45 and I haven't missed a recording yet. This should solve your problem!


Thanks...
I found an old posting suggesting a 20 hour timer, but I'll try a short one first.

Hopefully this works!


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeah, the short one works just fine for me. Good luck!


----------



## Dan The Man (Oct 1, 2005)

lakebum431 said:


> Yeah, the short one works just fine for me. Good luck!


Hmm...this doesn't seem to be working.

Let me make sure I have this right. I have the update set for 3am. So I tried an "auto tune" to a random channel at 3:30.
That didn't seem to work, so I tried setting up a timer recording from 3:30-3:45. Still when I woke up this morning, I had "Press select" on the screen.

Any ideas? This is the dvr625.

Dan


----------



## Racerx (Dec 5, 2004)

"Just record on the DISH DVR and you won't have a problem."

Ha ha! That's a good one! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mrschwarz (May 8, 2004)

I think you may have set the auto tune too early. Try it for 3:58. Also, if the 625 is like the 522 (which I'm pretty sure it is), there is a settingis user preference to turn off the screen sver (the bouncing logo).

Try that to see if it works.

Good luck!


----------



## Dan The Man (Oct 1, 2005)

awesome. I set the autotune timer for 3:55 and it worked like a champ.


----------



## Kali05 (May 20, 2005)

on my 322 i just push the tv/video button and its gone


----------

